# Hello from California



## Guest_Gil Gear_* (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello all!

I've been a lurker of this board for some time now, and I've even told my nephew about this. I don't know if he posts here, but I do know he reads the threads. Anyway, I introduced him to mantids when he was a little kid, and I was introduced to mantids when I was a little kid (saw one fight 8 spiders at one time before it died hours later from all the bites.) Right now I currently have three female mantids (one european and two carolinas.)

So I'm just taking my time to introduce myself and I just wanted to say thanks for making a board dedicated to mantids and thanks for providing great information.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome Gil, to bad about the mantis, :blink: neverheard that one efore, don't really want to again either  , instead of being a guest, why not sign up as a regular!


----------



## Gil Gear (Dec 8, 2007)

I thought I did sign up as a regular. I agreed to the terms of the site, gave a name, gave a password, provided an email addy and it said I was registered. Now I'm just showing up as a guest. Anyway to change that?

And thanks for the welcome M8.  

EDIT: I guess I didn't login the correct way :blink: :lol:


----------



## Andrew (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome! I'm from CA as well. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Gil Gear (Dec 9, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Welcome! I'm from CA as well. Whereabouts are you?


Hey thanks, I'm in Northern California, the Bay Area and Solano county to be exact. Where are you located?


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome!

Im in So Cal...


----------



## Andrew (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in Granite Bay, around 20 minutes from Sacramento. I think you're only 1-2 hours away from me. Always good to know about hobbyists near you. :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 9, 2007)

welcome - i bet that spider and mantid fight was amazing to watch..i disergree with people doing it for fun but wild its very intresting.


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 9, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> welcome - i bet that spider and mantid fight was amazing to watch..i disergree with people doing it for fun but wild its very intresting.


welocome and MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!

i,m whit macro i sawthat some one put an 1'' mantis vs an 10'' centipede  that was on youtube.... poor mantis


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------

